# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  DIY "PLC mini" (STM32)

## huynhbacan

Các bác xem chơi thôi ạ, chứ em chưa biết ứng dụng vào việc gì.

Bo STM32F103 nini giá rẻ.
Điều khiển 4 động cơ bước chạy vị trí, chuyển động acceleration curve S.
6 I/O.
2 kênh analog vào.
Led 7 đoạn.

Chạy jog lưu các vị trí. (>1000 vị trí)

Phần cơ khí chưa đủ 4 trục, em cho chạy 1 trục coi trước ạ.

----------

CKD, doanthienthinh, Ga con, Gamo, haignition, hoangson, huanpt, khangscc, Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson, sieunhim, tcm, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Đủ cho 1 con robot cày 1 công đoạn nào đấy rồi bác.

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## huynhbacan

Để chạy Jog dò tới vị trí cần lưu, mất quá nhiều thời gian à,

----------


## Tuấn

> Để chạy Jog dò tới vị trí cần lưu, mất quá nhiều thời gian à,


Dạy em món này được không cụ ui ? ngồi jog 2 ngày xong chương trình rùi bỏ đấy nó chạy vĩnh viễn thì còn gì bằng nữa ạ

----------


## huynhbacan

> Dạy em món này được không cụ ui ? ngồi jog 2 ngày xong chương trình rùi bỏ đấy nó chạy vĩnh viễn thì còn gì bằng nữa ạ


Chỉ là Project của sinh viên thôi ạ bác Tuân ui, vời lại nó chưa ổn đâu ạ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## sondv

Hay quá, chạy được nhanh hơn nữa k a.

----------


## huynhbacan

> Hay quá, chạy được nhanh hơn nữa k a.


chạy nhanh lắm rồi ạ, trong clip tốc độ trên 20m/phút. hihi.

----------


## tridatlc

Hoàn thiện máy này hết bao nhiêu chi phí hả bác thớt?

----------


## huynhbacan

> Hoàn thiện máy này hết bao nhiêu chi phí hả bác thớt?


em chỉ làm con chíp ak. chủ yếu tìm hiểu nguyên lý thôi.

----------


## huynhbacan

ý tưởng giao tiếp SPI (IC 74HC595) xuất tín hiệu step/dir điều khiển các trục.

----------

CKD, Gamo, huanpt

----------


## CKD

Đi làm rồi mà vẫn ranh rỗi nghiên cứu ta  :Big Grin: .
Hôm nào chốt hạ cafe phát đê. Chứ hẹn khi nào rỗi cafe thì biết đến bao giờ  :Big Grin:

----------


## huynhbacan

> Đi làm rồi mà vẫn ranh rỗi nghiên cứu ta .
> Hôm nào chốt hạ cafe phát đê. Chứ hẹn khi nào rỗi cafe thì biết đến bao giờ


Tới hôm nay em mới online được ạ, CKD.

Nhà có được nhiêu đồ đó, hehe.
Để em chạy qua chổ anh luôn ạ.

----------


## huynhbacan

em phát 500 xung, chit vào ghi lại coi dạng sóng của nó. thấy cũng đẹp.

----------

Ga con

----------


## huynhbacan

kênh 1 120 xung, kênh 3 4000, em đang tìm cách nội suy xy.

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Kaka!
Trang bị thêm đồ chơi à? Thấy đúng ngon bổ rẻ ko?

Thấy nội việc xuất xung theo gia tốc sao cho mịn là cả vấn đề roài  :Big Grin: .

----------


## spkt2004

Bác cần nội suy xy như CNC ạ, như vậy bác cứ táng công thức đường tròn. Có x ra y có y ra x là ra thôi ấy mà.

----------


## huynhbacan

> Kaka!
> Trang bị thêm đồ chơi à? Thấy đúng ngon bổ rẻ ko?
> 
> Thấy nội việc xuất xung theo gia tốc sao cho mịn là cả vấn đề roài .


đúng như lúc trước anh nói, nó ngon bổ rẻ ạ, trước cho chạy, cầm motor lên, nghe. giờ quan sát luôn hehe.

----------


## huynhbacan

> Bác cần nội suy xy như CNC ạ, như vậy bác cứ táng công thức đường tròn. Có x ra y có y ra x là ra thôi ấy mà.


bác giúp em chỉ rõ hơn được không ạ, em muốn xung x, y bắt đầu và kết thúc cùng 1 thời điểm.

----------


## spkt2004

Bác thử theo cách em pm chưa? Có ok chưa bác?

----------


## huynhbacan

> Bác thử theo cách em pm chưa? Có ok chưa bác?


em làm thử mà chưa được ạ, bận quá để đó có thời gian em làm tiếp ạ,

----------


## huynhbacan

vọc con lắc đơn. vật lý 12 ạ.

----------

nhatson, Ona

----------


## Ona

Đúng thi phải là: " Treo 1 vật có khối lượng m và 1 sợi dây _không trọng lượng_ và không dãn" ạ 
hehehe  :Smile:

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## huynhbacan

> Đúng thi phải là: " Treo 1 vật có khối lượng m và 1 sợi dây _không trọng lượng_ và không dãn" ạ 
> hehehe


hồi đi học dốt món này nhất. hihi.

----------


## huynhbacan

điều khiển X Y axis, chuyển động kiểu S-Curve.

----------

nhatson

----------


## huynhbacan

nội suy xy theo hàm số biến thiên

----------

huanpt, Ona, spkt2004

----------


## huynhbacan

tiếp tục project của em ạ.
control cho robot học lệnh.




lấy cái khung xy làm tạm.
- dùng các phím jog đến các vị trí, lưu lại.
- chạy lại các vị trí lưu.
- tạm dừng > về home > tiếp tục.
- cài đặt được stepper, các thông số gia tốc, tốc độ, thời gian chờ, IO các pin.
- lưu vào bộ nhớ flash, mất nguồn các thông số vẫn còn lưu giữ.
- jog + cày đặt 1 lần >> chạy mãi.
- có thể lưu trên 1000 vị trí.

----------

CKD, Gamo, huanpt, nhatson, TigerHN, tranhung123456

----------


## tranhung123456

> tiếp tục project của em ạ.
> control cho robot học lệnh.


cho xin project để tôi tiếp tục vọc và viêt típ 
THANKS

----------


## huynhbacan

> cho xin project để tôi tiếp tục vọc và viêt típ 
> THANKS


em đang có ý tưởng thương mại nó, bác thông cảm, em không thể share. thanks bác.

----------


## huynhbacan

robot 3 trục, có thể nâng lên 6 trục.
jog lấy vị trí ạ.
em đang test driver để 6400xung/vòng.

----------

anhcos, CKD, tcm

----------


## huynhbacan

tăng gia tốc lên xíu ạ.

----------

anhcos, CKD

----------


## huynhbacan

ứng dụng may cnc.
A, B, C ,D là các điểm lấy mẫu.

----------


## CKD

Làm robot được rồi.
Căn bản của robot là lấy mẫu rồi chạy lại  :Smile:

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## huynhbacan

> Làm robot được rồi.
> Căn bản của robot là lấy mẫu rồi chạy lại


dạ, em đang vọc nó đây ạ.

----------


## huynhbacan

Các bác xem chơi ạ.
Chạy Gcode xuất từ Artcam, định dạng Gcode giống với Mach3.
Lưu file Gcode trong Sd card.

----------

CNC PRO

----------


## huynhbacan

update, clip cũ.

----------

VanToan234

----------


## huynhbacan

stm32 điều khiển nội suy vị trí 8 axis, max 45khz mỗi axis.

----------

CKD

----------

